# St Simons Island Redfish Report 3-27-2011



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Had G.C. and Kathy from Waycross out on the boat today for some St Simons Island backcountry Redfishing. The bite was very strong during the last of the outgoing. G.C. and Kathy battled it out for bragging rights. G.C. won the aggregate, but Kathy took home the big fish prize. We kept 11 good keepers to get the grease stinking back in Waycross. The water quality was very good, but we did have to fight a pretty stiff wind out of the south/west. The Redfishing in the creeks has been pretty reliable, and the trout are starting to show in respectable numbers as well. The key lately has been clean, moving water. The bait is starting to show up in large numbers, and with this lack of freshwater intrusion the next two months should be spectacular, as the salinity levels will remain fairly strong even with rainfall.
























Daniel has decided to domesticate a mud minnow, and has built him this comfy home:


----------

